# Using Steinberg plugins in other DAWs possible?



## Bunford (Oct 31, 2015)

I have Cubase 8 and just started using OSX again, reinstalling Logic Pro X, and I also use Ableton. Just wondering if anyone knows if you can use Steinbergs plugins in other DAWs, i.e. Groove Agent, Padshop, Retrologue etc as well as their effects? Would be interested to know whether it is possible for OSX or Windows.

Looked on Steinberg forum but they are being very vague and non-transparent about it, understandably so because they are not going to want you to use other DAWs obviously.


----------



## Daryl (Oct 31, 2015)

No, they are built in plugs so can only be used within Cubase. However, there is nothing to stop you piping audio from another application into Cubase to use the plugs.

D


----------



## gpax (Oct 31, 2015)

Bunford said:


> Would be interested to know whether it is possible for OSX or Windows.


I think you might have posted a similar thread this week as well, where there seems to be an inference on your part that OS X means you cannot use Cubase anymore, or at least that's how I'm reading it. To state the obvious, of course you can also run Cubase 8 on OS X, or at least in Yosemite (for now, until they sort out compatibility with El Capitan).


----------



## zvenx (Oct 31, 2015)

"Groove Agent, Padshop, Retrologue etc as well as their effects?"


Hi Retrologue can.. Groove Agent 4 can, Groove Agent SE can't....not sure about Padshop, I think it can.

the effects, I don't think so.
rsp


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 31, 2015)

Padshop pro can, but thats an additional purchase (think like $30-$50)


----------



## Bunford (Nov 1, 2015)

gpax said:


> I think you might have posted a similar thread this week as well, where there seems to be an inference on your part that OS X means you cannot use Cubase anymore, or at least that's how I'm reading it. To state the obvious, of course you can also run Cubase 8 on OS X, or at least in Yosemite (for now, until they sort out compatibility with El Capitan).


Noooooo. That was different. That was about going back to OSX and back to Logic, which is what I used to use. I only moved to Cubase when moving to Windows really.


----------



## Bunford (Nov 1, 2015)

For info, from experimenting it seems I have been able to open up Padshop and Retrologue in Ableton and Logic Pro on OSX, and in Ableton on Windows. Doesn't seem to me that Groove Agent SE can though, as zvenx suggests above.


----------



## gpax (Nov 3, 2015)

Bunford said:


> Noooooo. That was different. That was about going back to OSX and back to Logic, which is what I used to use. I only moved to Cubase when moving to Windows really.


My bad. I read a bit too much into your post, perhaps interpreting it as an "either/or." Cheers.


----------

